# Possible to train young aviary bird?



## katie7489 (Aug 27, 2012)

I just got back from a large bird centre - and they suggested I buy a young bird from the aviary and hand tame him (So my other hand tamed weero isn't lonely now she is alone as her mate just died) so I didnt have to spend $100's on a tame one. I don't know how easy this is going to be, is it possible?
Any advice is great, Thankyou!!!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Allo Allo! It is possible to tame an aviary bird but it may take a little more time and effort to get them tamed up. There's a few people here who can help you with the taming process, plus there's a lot of stickies on the subject (http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 and http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661)


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

hi katie  it is very much possible to tame and train a tiel from an aviary but as said above you need to put in some good amount of effort and time. I suggest you schedule a time for your tiel and follow the training every day and offer him some treats between the training sessions when he listens to you also you should always be patient with your birds and implement positive reinforcement  do follow the link that is posted in the above response, my budgies now eat out of my hand  they are in an outdoor aviary.
Good luck


----------



## katie7489 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok, Thankyou so much! I think I'll have to give it a go for my cockatiel's sake


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think it's possible to tame any age bird from any environment..with lots of time and effort. Remember to go at *the bird's* own pace and don't get frustrated if it doesn't tame up as fast as you'd like it to. Good luck!


----------

